# LGB 2055 White Pass Traction issue



## jparmbrust

I just purchased a LGB 2055 White Pass diesel and I've noticed it doesn't have any traction wheels on it, which prevents it from pulling more than 4 cars on a level track layout. Does anyone have any solutions for increasing the traction?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Reckers

JP, welcome to the forum. I'll leave the advice on tweaking the diesel to those familiar with your locomotive and suggest a few other things to look at. First, clean your track and wheels to ensure oil and dirt aren't causing your wheels to spin. Second, there is a product you might try---I've never used it, but I will if I get a traction problem: http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/ Yeah, that's right....bullfrog snot. It's a liquid plastic that creates a high-friction tire. Wait and see what the others advise you as well, but if you try this stuff, let us know how it worked for you.


----------



## jparmbrust

Thanks for the advice on on the bull frog snot. I will try it out and let you know how it works.


----------



## tworail

Hmm.. I used to have that loco, can't remember if mine had any traction tires. But to be honest, it weighs almost 10 pounds and should have no trouble pulling twice or three times that many cars.

What kind of cars and what types of wheelsets do they have?

Also, what Reckers said


----------



## jparmbrust

I am running a crane car, (2) box cars and a caboose. All have plastic spoke wheels, which I just cleaned a week ago. Even with 4 cars attached, it struggles as it goes around turns.


----------



## tankist

that's strange. do those plastic wheel-sets provide for smooth rolling cars ?

perhaps traction tires will solve the problem but just keep in mind that they entail another , perhaps a bigger one. if your engine struck something on your layout and that something prevents him from rolling on, you want your wheels to spin instead of stalling the motor and melting parts. in more moderate scenarios, dragging more cars then possible you will increase electrical load on motor .

i'd say good clean wheels are the way to go


----------



## jparmbrust

Thanks, I try cleaning the wheels on the engine and see how the bull frog snot works.


----------



## jparmbrust

Thanks for the advice. I found out what the problem was. I took the gear box apart and found that the front wheel set was not connecting with the gears. I switched the front and back wheel sets and it works great. I'm sure the addition of the bull frog snot will just add to the traction.

I do have one more question. I found a switch on the top of the engine, with a 0,1,2,3. Does anyone know what they do?

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## tworail

jparmbrust said:


> Thanks for the advice. I found out what the problem was. I took the gear box apart and found that the front wheel set was not connecting with the gears. I switched the front and back wheel sets and it works great. I'm sure the addition of the bull frog snot will just add to the traction.
> 
> I do have one more question. I found a switch on the top of the engine, with a 0,1,2,3. Does anyone know what they do?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Jim


This allows you to turn off power to the loco while on the track for 'parking'. One of the settings allows for lights only, but no motive power. Play around with it you will see.

John


----------



## Connors196

*Are you using 1100 track in the turns?*

Hello,

I've got both a comment and a question. I just purchased this same Loco used and noticed the same problem going into an 1100 piece of turning track. I as well have no traction tires and it will literally stop, with wheels turning going into the turn pulling no cars. I think the issue is the diameter of the turn. I remember reading years ago that some LGB Locos namely one like this that has a single truck with 3 fixed axles cannot be used on the tighter diameter turns like the 1100 bends. Perhaps the 1500 would work better and I know they make an even larger diameter bend but the model # escapes me. Anyone with any first hand knowledge of this issue I welcome your ideas. I would like to know definitively what bends this loco is designed to be used on so that I don't run into issues later on with a planned layout. I am aware that cleaning, tires, and other fixes can improve its performance but finding out what it was designed for would help and I don't have any manuals on it.

Thanks,


----------



## Dan Pierce

All LGB engines are designed to be able to go through the R1 4 foot/1200mm diameter curves. They may not look nice, but they will do it.

Problem with the 3 axle trucks is not all wheels are powered, therefore track must be level side to side and end to end.


----------



## Big Ed

Did you look here for a manual?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2974


----------

